# Excision of av malformation



## nabernhardt (Nov 3, 2011)

PROCEDURE: The patient was taken to the operating room after a block. The limb was
prepared with alcohol and DuraPrep, draped in several layers. Limb was exsanguinated.
Tourniquet was elevated. A Z-type approach to the distal ulnar side of the palm was made. I identified, after a full thickness flap , a large AVM arising from the bifurcation of the neurovascular bundle to the ulnar aspect of the ring and the radial aspect of the pinkie finger. I was able to ligate and excise the AVM in toto, taking care not to violate the nerve or artery to either finger. Tourniquet was deflated. Hemostasis was noted. Both fingers were pink and had blood to pinprick. Irrigation was performed. The wound was closed. I did send the lesion to pathology. Will protect her activity as far as it takes to protect her wound. I will see her back in a week for

i am coming up with 26116 or 26113 but not sure no size documented?


----------



## nabernhardt (Nov 4, 2011)

any suggestions for this procedure please.  if I am on the right track or not?


----------



## ajs (Nov 4, 2011)

nabernhardt said:


> any suggestions for this procedure please.  if I am on the right track or not?



Looks like the right track, but you do need a size on the lesion.


----------

